

AV? Google says no - DanWaterworth
http://www.google.com/trends?q=%22yes+to+av%22%2C+%22no+to+av%22

======
dazzawazza
Matches with the current Opinion Polls

<http://today.yougov.co.uk/politics/views-av-stable>

It's a shame as the no-to-av camp is using scare tactics to win the argument
and the press are lapping it up.

------
mkelly
Hi, HN. What is AV?

